# Morse will NEVER die! :)



## Sparks100 (Oct 4, 2010)

I an returning to radio after a long hiatus. Unfortunately I gave away my morse key (yes I know it is sacrilegious) so needing a key I looked online thinking - "How expensive can an old key be?"....$$$$$$ Oh no very $$$$$!!!! So I made one with parts from my local hardware store!


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Well done. It's quite interesting on the amateur bands, at least in the UK. The requirement to pass a 12 wpm morse test to access the HF bands was removed in the early 2000s. Since then, Morse has become more popular - go figure! Also, there's a whole bunch of manufacturers making new Morse keys which are mechanical works of art with prices to match.
Happy days,
gwzm


----------



## bpsparks (Nov 27, 2019)

the apprentices on the British Duchess had the old GPO morse key from the radio room when a later type of key was fitted,it cost me several beers to persuade them to part with it and I still have it along with a Marconi Electra, memories of sea going days


----------



## Adil Faredoon Boomla (Nov 11, 2021)

gwzm said:


> Well done. It's quite interesting on the amateur bands, at least in the UK. The requirement to pass a 12 wpm morse test to access the HF bands was removed in the early 2000s. Since then, Morse has become more popular - go figure! Also, there's a whole bunch of manufacturers making new Morse keys which are mechanical works of art with prices to match.
> Happy days,
> gwzm


GM OM
Just finished your "You'll wonder". You write extremely well. Brought back many memories, especially of my days in the 70's in the Kidderpore docks and those times in the radio room pre-satcom days. I miss Morse. Have my old Morse key, planning to build a small oscillator and teach Morse to my 5 year grand daughter and 3 year old grand son. Can't allow Morse go extinct.
Adil Boomla


----------



## F5NFB (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello everybody. I am looking for historical informations about this morse key of HISPANO RADIO MARITIMA SA. it seems like a Marconi 365 FZ. The only information i found on youtube is this key was used on Madrid maritime radio station EAD/EDZ until it closes... Nothing else. Could you help me ? Thanks.


----------



## F5NFB (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello everybody. I am looking for historical informations about this morse key of HISPANO RADIO MARITIMA SA. it seems like a Marconi 365 FZ. The only information i found on youtube is this key was used on Madrid maritime radio station EAD/EDZ until it closes... Nothing else. Could you help me ? Thanks.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

F5NFB said:


> Hello everybody. I am looking for historical informations about this morse key of HISPANO RADIO MARITIMA SA. it seems like a Marconi 365 FZ. The only information i found on youtube is this key was used on Madrid maritime radio station EAD/EDZ until it closes... Nothing else. Could you help me ? Thanks.
> View attachment 691601


HRM were the sales and service representatives for Marconi Marine in Spain and its colonies. They brought large quantities of complete sets of radio room equipment for new buildings in Spanish shipyards and for Spanish shipowners who were having ships built elsewhere.
Type 365 Morse keys (of all patterns over the years) were amongst the equipment supplied.


----------



## F5NFB (Mar 14, 2014)

Ron Stringer said:


> HRM were the sales and service representatives for Marconi Marine in Spain and its colonies. They brought large quantities of complete sets of radio room equipment for new buildings in Spanish shipyards and for Spanish shipowners who were having ship's built elsewhere.
> Type 365 Morse keys (of all patterns over the years) were amongst the equipment supplied.


Thanks Ron. It's a good start for my research... I better understand the resemblance between the two keys.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Salut mv...
Sadly 2W0DAA is now silent key but the photo of his key should confirm yours is almost certainly Marconi Marine origin and I'd happily have sailed any day with this model rather than it's successor. 73 F5VBU


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> Salut mv...
> Sadly 2W0DAA is now silent key but the photo of his key should confirm yours is almost certainly Marconi Marine origin and I'd happily have sailed any day with this model rather than it's successor. 73 F5VBU
> View attachment 691672


A work of art. I have one.


----------



## gw4xxf (6 mo ago)

Marconi Marine 365FZ keys were the finest ever made in my opinion.
Beautiful mechanism and a joy to use.

Back in the day when Wellington Radio ZLW went Silent Key I had the very last HF QSO they ever made.
Cross band 12MHz-14MHz/Cross service maritime-amateur (hush!).
I was on a 365FZ and guess what, so was ZLW from the pics of the close-down ceremony.

Such a good design that Kent Keys virtually copied it.


----------

